# I have a question



## bsoumaya (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a 1988 300 zx automatic none turbo, it used to shift fine till recently it would not shift to the 4th gear, change trans oil and filter and worked just fine for about a week and then stopped shifting to the forth.

Any feed back is greatly appreciated...

Brian


----------

